# Can i grow indoor plant outside? '



## noelk (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.I need to know if "bubble gum" and "big bud" can be grown outside and what kind of results can be expected.This is my first grow, i live in the south of spain so the weather is excellent all year round,i·ll be growing in soil with direct sun min 8 hours aday .so i¨m excited by the posible prospects,at this time of year the sun rises at 7.15 and the days keep getting longer until mid june when the sun sets around 9.30 SO any advice would come in useful.Will post photos when things get goin,thanks


----------



## Hick (Mar 13, 2007)

Absolutely!!..you may need to ammend the soil and administer some tlc, but "I" have never seen a mj plant that didn't love the outdoors.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah pretty sure any plant can me grown outside unless 
you have a very harsh climate


----------



## Magoo (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, do it when it's dark out.....  and when the temps are very mild....   I have taken DWC cuts straight from the rez, out into a coco/peat mix....  all survived.  Good luck...

PS... I don't do any hardening off.....  The key to this is to shotgun as many clones out as you can so you can be confident that some will survive....  If you only have a few to move, then I WOULD suggest hardening off first... this is done by gradually introducing the plant to it's new environment....  Maybe a couple hours a day to start.... then plant it .....   Good Luck....


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 13, 2007)

Some strains were developed for inside growing because most of the outdoor strains that there were at that time did not do well inside.  So there really just outside strains that do a lot better indoors. Hope that explains it. Slim


----------



## noelk (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks all, that has left me more relaxed about not ruining my babys,so its tlc and to wait the outcome, ill keep things posted .By the way this site is amazing,keep up the excellent work.


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey a fellow Spaniard....well, i´m an american living in Spain!  if your ever in Barcelona let me know, would love to hook up with a fellow grower here. Espero que te vaya bien!  Y buena suerte con los cogollos!!! Seguro que todo saldrá de puta madre!  Puedes ver las mias aqui en la parte de growjournals!  Nos vemos.  ciao!


----------



## noelk (Mar 16, 2007)

hi kindphriend,thanks for the invite,maybe end of summer ill have reason to go to the gran cuidad y fumar algo de tu buena hierba,I had a look at your grow journal and it looks like you have got things really sorted out,they look really heathly,Is this your first grow?Ive grown a few plants before but not in a serious way.Im sick of having to wait for friends to harvest their crops which is too few and far between,ha ha,so now im going in for the kill,also ive just moved to a bigger house and  now i have the room and no excuse.A ver lo que pasa.Por cierto i soy irelandes exiliado hace muchos años,no se donde si puede vivir mejor,So if you are ever around this way give me a shout.


----------

